# Forum Learning Russian Language Getting Started with Russian MR.com Lesson Questions  How to write gypsy in Russian?

## Unregistered

how would u write the word gypsy in russian?

----------


## Medved

First: This is not about the alphabet, but rather about either translation, or transliteration. 
Translation: Цыган
Transliteration: Джипси

----------


## it-ogo

Gypsy female: цыганка

----------

